# AWESOME Pasha Lake Cabins-41in. Pike Report



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I've got so many pics I'll do my best to put this in the right order, the report will be my last post
















































































Ahhh home free, feel free to ask any pic Q's


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

More Pictures


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well here i am typing this report from fishing up north in the "bush" of Canada sending the short texts to my e-mail so I don't have to type the report from home . It was a long week but I had so much fun! The scenery on the way up was great traffic wasn't bad and gas prices were low. We passed makinac the 'soo' and tons of other cool places. We stayed the night in Wawa, "Northern Lights Motel" and then got to Pasha Lake Cabins at around one o clock saturday. Unloaded the gear, a truck load! 

Then we figured we had enough time to hit some well hit walleye Water to see what we could get. Luckily Chad had the boats there jus ready to catch some fish! That started an AWESOME week of canadian fishin up at http://pashalake.com lol. We fished seven days four for eyes and three for pike although we caught the northerns everywhere. The eye fishing is completley incredible and the fish are beautiful. I was even lucky enough to catch a couple Blue! walleye! Dad got a twenty six inch fish and some friends of ours up there who go up on the same week as us got a thirty inch eye! I made some friends this year up at the cabin and that really makes for a good time!

Now when it came to the pike fishing I started really gettin them! We went to a few lakes that were hard to get two but easier than last year wit the super cold Water and low Water they were having. We went to a relativey close lake and knew were a good weed bed was and it was fish after fish! Nice keepers just under the slot. We had a great metal stringer full and i even managed to bang a thirty nine inch northern! I was happy as could be. I figured it would be a good idea though to let this one go as i kept a thirty nine last year so we took some pics with the beast and let her go and man am i happy i did. Just after this we turned around in the rough Water and i hear a snap. Look over and i see a stringer full of twenty seven inch fish just behind the boat so Dad tries his best to get around and net them but they slip out! I was screaming and trying my best to get my spoon to land on the fish but we couldn't. After about fifteen secs I watched some Pestly Pike sink down to the fifteen foot depths. I was very angry! So for about 4 hours I didn't even fish! Dad decide to give the weed bed a break but after a while i gave it another shot and by Dads words he said I would get a bigger fish than I had already released. He was right too! I get a hook up and my drag starts screaming! This fish takes me around the boat two times then The Behemoth showed itself and man did i start yellin and Dad got a perfect net on the fish as it barley fit! This fish was a huge fourty One inch fish! I was real happy and proud! And still am. She is going to get mounted at Bibbs Taxidermy, shoot me a pm if You would like to know more. Anyways Dad also got a thirty six! All in one day! We also saw some lakers white fish and i got a couple perch. It was all together a great week and if You are interested in going let me know I can hook You up with a deal or if You call make sure You mention the site or any of the videos i make for a good deal! I can't wait for next year and am finally satisfied with my summer!


----------



## steelheader007

Super Duper trip guys congrats, and especially on the big pike!


----------



## Fish_Heads

Great trip !

Gotta love NW Ontario !


----------



## FISHIN216

Looks Like a Really Good Time!


----------



## misfit

did you get any pics?


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Nice report and great pictures!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

misfit said:


> did you get any pics?


Lol of course not, they weren't big enough


Thanks guys!!

It was a great trip  :B


----------



## joerugz

OMG misfit, I'm still laughing! Seriously, this is one of the best posts I've read. I enjoyed last years posts from your trip. The (few) pics that you did manage to post were absolutly awesome. You should be an outdoor journalist!


----------



## SConner

Does anyone in your family work b/c all I see are pictures of great fish from all over the place

Seriously though, awesome trip and great post. Those are some great looking fish.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

All you guys do is hate on my post 

Lol we have fun 

Thanks guys


----------



## idontknow316

After further analysis there is no way that is a 41 inch fish......just kidding man everyone else seems to do it.lol Great pics I was starting to wonder if you caught any fish up there.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Great story and pics. So do you get to portage to any of your private spots? Im not asking for specific locations because we dont want it to get flooded with people this weekend lol. just takin some jabs at ya. Once again congrats and just out of curiosity what did the big girl eat?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Wow! Looks like an awesome trip with an awesome dinner afterwards to boot! No stretching there, that pike is a MONSTER! Time to hit Pasha!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

jshbuckeye said:


> Great story and pics. So do you get to portage to any of your private spots? Im not asking for specific locations because we dont want it to get flooded with people this weekend lol. just takin some jabs at ya. Once again congrats and just out of curiosity what did the big girl eat?


Lol I won't know till I get it mounted at Bibbs taxidermy in Fremont Ohio


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm sorry , the cabin in the second picture is way too rustic for me. Nice photos too. I think Jshbuckeye was inquiring as to the lure/bait she was caught on. If not, I 'll ask the question. What did you catch her on?


----------



## crittergitter

One word:


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Daredevil spoon

and thanks CG


And let me tell ya the cabins are nice for the price


----------



## Bassthumb

Those are some PIG pike. Very nice. Love the waterfall and your pops flipping off the camera holding the pike.....nice.

Bassthumb


----------



## bopperattacker

i wish the OGF had yearly Best of awards. I would nominate this thread for best thread of the year. Great pics, great report, great fishing. AWESOME.


----------



## Jackfish

grats on nice pike!


----------



## husky hooker

where do you get your pics,,at AAA. lol great report, the guys said it all!!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks Guys Glad you all enjoyed the pictures!


----------

